# PB13 Placement/ Color choice for my house?



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

I posted some in the PB13 starts shipping soon thread, but didn't want to take that off course. I've got one on order(textured black) but really don't know how its going to look. Its rather large compared to what I have. Also, I really didn't want to spend much more on the finish but if you all think it would look better the Rosenut might work. Here are some pics of my room. 

























The side table next to the sofa is actually similar in size to the PB13. The ceilings are 15 ft and connects to kitchen. Also, left of the end table there is an open dining area. Its not a big house but you basically have to pressurize 3/4 of it as its very open. The VTF-2 actually sound pretty good where its at, but I think the 13 will be a little large for that place. What do you all think on placement or color?
The throw covers are on everything as I've got 5 cats.

Thanks

Bill3508


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Call SVS & get a quote on a custom stain. Read someone else did this and was very satisfied.


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

With the gear you've got up front, I'd stick with the textured black.

-Robb


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I agree with Robbroy, textured black is probably the way to go. Otherwise, I think it would be an odd contrast between your Axioms and the sub itself.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

I appreciate the help. I figured I would get a few that would want the rosenut, but I do have a lot of black already in there. I guess I was thinking of limiting that amount some. 

Thanks

Bill3508


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Isn't placing the sub right next to an opening a big "no-no"? I would think you'd be better served with it positioned over where the red chair is, perhaps some furniture can be moved around? Never let anything get in the way of your HT setup..... :^)


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

jr1414 said:


> Isn't placing the sub right next to an opening a big "no-no"? I would think you'd be better served with it positioned over where the red chair is, perhaps some furniture can be moved around? Never let anything get in the way of your HT setup..... :^)


Yes. I normally close the door when I watch movies. Even though that opening is there though I have good bass at that position. The red chair position was tried early on and was not successful. The thing is I have really high ceilings with a 6 ft wall that comes down from the ceiling for breaking up the room that seems to effect my positioning. I currently have the PB13 where the HSU is in the pic and have the HSU on the left side of the TV. It sounds very good and I have a pretty even FR from 80-30, but drop 10db in the 20's. 

Also, I went with the Rosenut and its amazing.

Bill3508


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

My vote goes in for the *textured black.*............I think it will go nicely with the rest of the room and equipment.


----------



## Dundas (May 16, 2006)

I went with Rosenut and regret it. The rest of the wood furniture in my HT is in a finish that is very similar to the old SVS cherry. The Rosenut finish is quite dark and very red and does not go with the cherry finish at all IMHO. In hindsight black would have been a better choice in my room.


----------

